# Throttle body question



## paul79 (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the likelihood that a problem with the throttle body (idling high) on a Nissan Altima 2003 2.5 S could cause or be related to the failure of the pre-cat? Prior to my pre-cat clogging up my exhaust system and my engine burning oil like no tomorrow, I drove for about two years with the PCode P0507, and didn't get it fixed because from what I had read, it was a common issue that would happen again, and I didn't have the $700 for the part, per the price a local Nissan dealership quoted it for.

Of course, currently I'm trying to fight NNA to fix my car, since their ECM reprogramming for recall campaign 47236 is supposed to fix this issue, to my knowledge, and by my limited knowledge, I can't see how a reprogramming of the ECM prevents or fixes the problem. Of course, if someone could explain that to me, I'd be greatly appreciative.

:newbie:


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

dude i had that problem im just glad i had a warranty still on my 2002 altima 2.5sl it also only has less than 71k miles on it too, cause apparently my precat was causing me the issues with the oil burning and the precat caused my headgasket to blow up if you want google abeloff nissan dealership and ask them about it, they had to replace my whole engine but under warranty i saved myself $1400 my name is william shay and if they want they can call me to confirm it idk if they would give out info like that but if anything tell your dealership to look into it.... best of luck dude


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

as much as we would all like NNA to replace motors and what not i dont blame them for not doing it..if they did it on every altima that had this problem it would loose them millions im sure..1st things first you should have called the delarship when it first happend maybe your car would have been under warranty still 2.) if you didnt have the money to get it fixed a better and waaaaaaay less cost effective fix is to put on an aftermarket header with no cat on it..give you a little HP boost and a tad better fuel economy and you would never have to worry about the cat ever again. If its not too late i would put one in if it is too late..find a trustful local repair shot fix the car and put a header on it and keep on driving..Im sure thousands of ppl have tried fighting this issue and the company is gonna do what within there best interest automatically and unfortunately it ends up pissing a customer off..i mean if you can keep up with the headache of them telling you there not gonna fix it and you find a way to make them fix it for free then by all means keep going for it..but if you've hit dead end after dead end then there is no use beating a dead horse with a stick man you just cut your losses lick your wounds and buy a honda lol or a hyundai or kia with the 10/100k warranty lol..Good Luck though


----------

